# new AxePalace RG2027XLS Limited Run (Satin Silver)



## soldierkahn (Feb 8, 2019)

Totally excited, reminds me of the GN finish. Comes with Luminlays, blank ebony board, and the best part..... only $100 more than stock model!!!!!

https://axepalace.com/guitars/limit...agwAd7uoNMUWBxWXwjC62gXusOQCE04M#.XF30_1xKjDd

Ibanez Prestige RG2027XLS Exclusive Limited Run 7-String Baritone in "Silver Satin" with Stainless Steel frets, Ebony fingerboard, 27" scale, Luminlay side dots, Lo Pro Edge tremolo, and choice of pickups. Taking pre-orders now for July/August delivery.


----------



## sezna (Feb 8, 2019)

Damn it, I was just starting to actually save some money for once.

Zooming in on the pic, it looks to be a sparkly silver. Is this a satin sparkle finish??


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 8, 2019)

sezna said:


> Damn it, I was just starting to actually save some money for once.
> 
> Zooming in on the pic, it looks to be a sparkly silver. Is this a satin sparkle finish??



This mockup was actually provided to us by Ibanez and is "official". That said its a satin metallic silver, but definitely not a sparkle/flake finish


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 8, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> This mockup was actually provided to us by Ibanez and is "official". That said its a satin metallic silver, but definitely not a sparkle/flake finish



Like the old Blade Gray K7s?

This looks great.


----------



## soldierkahn (Feb 8, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Like the old Blade Gray K7s?
> 
> This looks great.



this right here, plus the price, is why i didnt hesitate to make that click.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 8, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Like the old Blade Gray K7s?
> 
> This looks great.



Thanks. Yeah that was the inspiration, a mix between the RG1077XL and K7 with some modern flair with the stainless steel frets, luminlays, ebony board, etc.


----------



## soldierkahn (Feb 8, 2019)

this combined with the Lundgren Black Heavens..... im gonna have a beautiful monster lol!


----------



## Frostbite (Feb 8, 2019)

Fuck I really want this. Maybe if I get a good enough tax refund I can justify the deposit lmao


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Feb 8, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> Thanks. Yeah that was the inspiration, a mix between the RG1077XL and K7 with some modern flair with the stainless steel frets, luminlays, ebony board, etc.



As soon as I saw these were coming back I knew you were going to get a run together for something cool. 
I'm not buying in on this one because I've just done more than enough guitar-oriented purchasing this month, but I just want to say you guys have done an absolutely amazing job with these specialized runs and the guitars that you spec out _actually _feel like the 'definitive' versions of the official models. Keep on keepin' on Nick you guys are killin' it.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 8, 2019)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> As soon as I saw these were coming back I knew you were going to get a run together for something cool.
> I'm not buying in on this one because I've just done more than enough guitar-oriented purchasing this month, but I just want to say you guys have done an absolutely amazing job with these specialized runs and the guitars that you spec out _actually _feel like the 'definitive' versions of the official models. Keep on keepin' on Nick you guys are killin' it.





Frostbite said:


> Fuck I really want this. Maybe if I get a good enough tax refund I can justify the deposit lmao



Thanks guys, and no worries if you cant swing it. Keep in mind these won't be coming until July and if you change your mind a $500 deposit is all thats needed to lock one in


----------



## sezna (Feb 8, 2019)

Potentially dumb question: does the normal 2027XL not have SS frets?

also, @zimbloth thanks for setting this up. Is it possible to get a mismatched pup set instead of swapping in a matched pair? And does it come with a case like the regular 2027xl?


----------



## soldierkahn (Feb 8, 2019)

getting the grey one also gives me a legitimate excuse to ALSO get an RG1077XL later lmao!


----------



## secretpizza (Feb 8, 2019)

Damn dude. I think I gotta pick one up. The standard 2027 doesn’t have SS frets and that color is...beautiful.


----------



## soldierkahn (Feb 8, 2019)

secretpizza said:


> Damn dude. I think I gotta pick one up. The standard 2027 doesn’t have SS frets and that color is...beautiful.



exactly.... pay for the stock one, without SS frets, or pay an extra $100 for SS frets! cheapest upgrade ever!


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Feb 8, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> Thanks guys, and no worries if you cant swing it. Keep in mind these won't be coming until July and if you change your mind a $500 deposit is all thats needed to lock one in


How do I find out about these runs you guys do? I will no longer buy a new guitar without stainless steel frets, you seem to do many of these.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Feb 8, 2019)

soldierkahn said:


> this combined with the Lundgren Black Heavens..... im gonna have a beautiful monster lol!


Black Heaven's sound massive. That's going to be a beast!!!


----------



## Type_R3387 (Feb 8, 2019)

Is this run limited to a specific number of orders? Absolutely killer color for this model!


----------



## NoodleFace (Feb 8, 2019)

I want to live at Axe Palace


----------



## soldierkahn (Feb 8, 2019)

Type_R3387 said:


> Is this run limited to a specific number of orders? Absolutely killer color for this model!



no limit on numbers, but they arent going to be due in until Summer. thats the only thing is the wait. but i think its worth it.

@Dumple Stilzkin - on facebook, send a friend request to Axe Palace. They always give you the heads up on ALL the limited runs and new imports they get as they come in


----------



## soldierkahn (Feb 8, 2019)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Black Heaven's sound massive. That's going to be a beast!!!



its also gonna be super badass because i wont have to install the luminlays myself, AND the black heavens will look cooler on a grey background than the royal blue looking stock 2027. I think its neat that when you look at both the 2027 and spot model, they directly reflect the K7 colors


----------



## Nlelith (Feb 9, 2019)

Nice overall, but it would be far better without the binding, imo. Also, there seems to be some kind of flaw on the photo: an uneven black line between paint and binding?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 9, 2019)

Nlelith said:


> Nice overall, but it would be far better without the binding, imo. Also, there seems to be some kind of flaw on the photo: an uneven black line between paint and binding?



These don't exist yet, it's just a mock up that Ibanez does.


----------



## Zhysick (Feb 9, 2019)

Well played Ibanez, well played...


----------



## diagrammatiks (Feb 9, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> These don't exist yet, it's just a mock up that Ibanez does.



even in Ibanez mockups the ebony board is just poo brown.

looks interesting though. long scale, ss frets, and an edge.


----------



## soldierkahn (Feb 9, 2019)

diagrammatiks said:


> even in Ibanez mockups the ebony board is just poo brown.
> 
> looks interesting though. long scale, ss frets, and an edge.



just remember that its a mockup. im sure the actual beast will look much better  The actual 2027XL looks better than the mockup we got back in Jan


----------



## lewis (Feb 9, 2019)

poo brown fretboard ruins it.

If this was jet black ebony, it would look military'esque and be awesome.


----------



## Musiscience (Feb 9, 2019)

I love these Axe Palace limited runs so much. This is nice!


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 9, 2019)

sezna said:


> Potentially dumb question: does the normal 2027XL not have SS frets?
> 
> also, @zimbloth thanks for setting this up. Is it possible to get a mismatched pup set instead of swapping in a matched pair? And does it come with a case like the regular 2027xl?



I don't believe they do, no. As for pickups, we can do whatever you wish! And yes it comes with case. For more info check out our website 



soldierkahn said:


> no limit on numbers, but they arent going to be due in until Summer. thats the only thing is the wait. but i think its worth it.



No, thats not accurate. We're only getting 12 of them.


----------



## possumkiller (Feb 9, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> Thanks. Yeah that was the inspiration, a mix between the RG1077XL and K7 with some modern flair with the stainless steel frets, luminlays, ebony board, etc.


God why don't ESP and Ibanez consult with you first before releasing guitars?


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 9, 2019)

lewis said:


> poo brown fretboard ruins it.
> 
> If this was jet black ebony, it would look military'esque and be awesome.



Its just a mockup dude. Its Macassar Ebony. If Macassar Ebony isn't your thing, we easily can dye it for you which is all the majority of pitch black ebony you see is - dye jobs.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 9, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> God why don't ESP and Ibanez consult with you first before releasing guitars?



They pretty much do man. Did you see the new ESP Stephen Carpenter model? That was literally my custom shop guitar first. Or Ibanez' new Desert Yellow Satin RG? Again, my design for an earlier run


----------



## possumkiller (Feb 9, 2019)

lewis said:


> poo brown fretboard ruins it.
> 
> If this was jet black ebony, it would look military'esque and be awesome.


Poo brown is more "military-esque" than black these days. Metallic silver never really has been.


----------



## I play music (Feb 9, 2019)

soldierkahn said:


> Totally excited, reminds me of the GN finish. Comes with Luminlays, blank ebony board, and the best part..... only $100 more than stock model!!!!!
> 
> https://axepalace.com/guitars/limit...agwAd7uoNMUWBxWXwjC62gXusOQCE04M#.XF30_1xKjDd
> 
> Ibanez Prestige RG2027XLS Exclusive Limited Run 7-String Baritone in "Silver Satin" with Stainless Steel frets, Ebony fingerboard, 27" scale, Luminlay side dots, Lo Pro Edge tremolo, and choice of pickups. Taking pre-orders now for July/August delivery.


This is the one that Ibanez should have released in the first place! It's so awesome! Stainless steel frets is REALLY worth the extra 100$ 
Hope these will also turn up for purchase here in Europe like the Ibanez RGDR7UCS-DYF already did.


----------



## lewis (Feb 9, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> Its just a mockup dude. Its Macassar Ebony. If Macassar Ebony isn't your thing, we easily can dye it for you which is all the majority of pitch black ebony you see is - dye jobs.


well that is a cool option!
whats the dealio for EU customers on these?


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 9, 2019)

I play music said:


> This is the one that Ibanez should have released in the first place! It's so awesome! Stainless steel frets is REALLY worth the extra 100$
> Hope these will also turn up for purchase here in Europe like the Ibanez RGDR7UCS-DYF already did.



We could always send you one so you can support the guys coming up with the designs rather than those profiting off our ideas


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 9, 2019)

lewis said:


> well that is a cool option!
> whats the dealio for EU customers on these?



Shoot me a PM or visit https://axepalace.com/guitars/limited-run/ibz-rg2027xls.html


----------



## Krucifixtion (Feb 9, 2019)

Sooooooo much want, but I don't really need it nor do I have the $$$ right now.


----------



## cardinal (Feb 9, 2019)

Nick is a treasure. This run is awesome.


----------



## lewis (Feb 9, 2019)

Krucifixtion said:


> Sooooooo much want, but I don't really need it nor do I have the $$$ right now.


in the same boat sadly :/


----------



## I play music (Feb 9, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> We could always send you one so you can support the guys coming up with the designs rather than those profiting off our ideas


I totally wish you were in Europe because from what I see you look like one of the best places to shop for guitars. BUT I'm anxious regarding international purchases and shipping so to be honest I don't see myself ordering from you at the moment. I wish you all the best with this model though and that it sells well so that Ibanez maybe also offers us one here in Europe. 
How did it work with the RGD? Did you make a special order and Ibanez decided to just make a few more and offer them to dealers on other continents?


----------



## cardinal (Feb 9, 2019)

I play music said:


> I totally wish you were in Europe because from what I see you look like one of the best places to shop for guitars. BUT I'm anxious regarding international purchases and shipping so to be honest I don't see myself ordering from you at the moment. I wish you all the best with this model though and that it sells well so that Ibanez maybe also offers us one here in Europe.
> How did it work with the RGD? Did you make a special order and Ibanez decided to just make a few more and offer them to dealers on other continents?



I don’t know how it works into Europe, but I’ve been bought guitars internationally and it’s not an issue at all. They just mail it and I get it.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 9, 2019)

As owner of two 7 strings from previous AP runs, I can attest that these will come out looking amazing. I am also thankful that I don't want a silver guitar.  I can’t take another hit to the wallet yet!


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 9, 2019)

I play music said:


> I'm anxious regarding international purchases and shipping so to be honest I don't see myself ordering from you at the moment. I wish you all the best with this model though and that it sells well so that Ibanez maybe also offers us one here in Europe.
> How did it work with the RGD? Did you make a special order and Ibanez decided to just make a few more and offer them to dealers on other continents?



I've been shipping all over the world for over 20 years. It's quite simple and easy. And yes they make a few extras for other markets if they like my ideas. 



cardinal said:


> Nick is a treasure. This run is awesome.



Thanks man


----------



## Imalwayscold (Feb 10, 2019)

Annnd I see this after getting a stock 2027 :|


----------



## sezna (Feb 10, 2019)

Imalwayscold said:


> Annnd I see this after getting a stock 2027 :|


dont be too sad, the stock 2027 is pretty hawt still


----------



## diagrammatiks (Feb 10, 2019)

Return it. The lack of ss frets will grate on you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Kaura (Feb 10, 2019)

God damn it. That's pretty much my dream RG right there. Really tempted to start saving for one. I could probably have the money by July but I'm not too sure about importing a guitar from US. At least back in the day when people were ordering amps (or at least planning to) from the other side of the pond there was so much "hidden fees" that it would have been just cheaper to get it locally. The problem with this one though is that I guess you can't get these from Europe.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 10, 2019)

cardinal said:


> I don’t know how it works into Europe, but I’ve been bought guitars internationally and it’s not an issue at all. They just mail it and I get it.


We manage.  Other than the UK most shops won't advertise on english forums and are pretty language centric though. It leads to overall smaller shops but we do have our shops to order custom stuff. (Won't give addresses here as it's Nick's guitar post)


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 10, 2019)

Kaura said:


> God damn it. That's pretty much my dream RG right there. Really tempted to start saving for one. I could probably have the money by July but I'm not too sure about importing a guitar from US. At least back in the day when people were ordering amps (or at least planning to) from the other side of the pond there was so much "hidden fees" that it would have been just cheaper to get it locally. The problem with this one though is that I guess you can't get these from Europe.



There's no hidden fees. We ship to Europe all the time and know how to keep costs down for our customers. Many of our previous limited runs were purchased by folks in the UK and there were no problems. If you want one, order one


----------



## soldierkahn (Feb 10, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> I don't believe they do, no. As for pickups, we can do whatever you wish! And yes it comes with case. For more info check out our website
> 
> 
> 
> No, thats not accurate. We're only getting 12 of them.



My apologies, it didnt click until i read your post, if all the runs were limited to 12 this one would be too.


----------



## soldierkahn (Feb 10, 2019)

Imalwayscold said:


> Annnd I see this after getting a stock 2027 :|



dude, so did i. really, just talk to Nick. I promise you wont be disappointed! He hasnt let me down a single time yet.


----------



## Kaura (Feb 10, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> There's no hidden fees. We ship to Europe all the time and know how to keep costs down for our customers. Many of our previous limited runs were purchased by folks in the UK and there were no problems. If you want one, order one



I guess "hidden fees" was a bit misleading. What I mainly meant was taxes and delivery fees. But if those aren't a problem. I'll think about it. 

Edit: Oh, only 12 available. Well there goes my chance. I'm sure these will sell like hotcakes. Better luck next time.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 10, 2019)

Kaura said:


> I guess "hidden fees" was a bit misleading. What I mainly meant was taxes and delivery fees. But if those aren't a problem. I'll think about it.
> 
> Edit: Oh, only 12 available. Well there goes my chance. I'm sure these will sell like hotcakes. Better luck next time.



Yeah a $500 USD deposit is all that is needed to secure one. Delivery fees will be known up front. Taxes are usually minimal.


----------



## Ron Head (Feb 10, 2019)

XLS incoming ,


----------



## BTS (Feb 10, 2019)

If i had any interest in an extended scale with trem, this would be it... i dont, but sick guitar nonetheless. Good work AP!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 11, 2019)

I sure hope these are available for preorder whenever I do my taxes lol. Any plans to do other colors in any other runs? Usually not a silver person


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 11, 2019)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> I sure hope these are available for preorder whenever I do my taxes lol. Any plans to do other colors in any other runs? Usually not a silver person



Yeah this one is well on it's way to selling out here pretty quick, so I'll definitely considering doing another batch in a different color or slightly diff specs.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 11, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah this one is well on it's way to selling out here pretty quick, so I'll definitely considering doing another batch in a different color or slightly diff specs.



Please do a chameleon or loch ness green


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Feb 11, 2019)

BTS said:


> If i had any interest in an extended scale with trem, this would be it... i dont, but sick guitar nonetheless. Good work AP!



Yeah same here. Guitar looks great.

Nick any chance of a similar spec to the RGR5227 with a lo-pro or perhaps a RG7CT reboot with SS frets and ebony board (retaining those offset dots)? Still kicking myself for missing the wild cherry blossom 7s.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Feb 11, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah this one is well on it's way to selling out here pretty quick, so I'll definitely considering doing another batch in a different color or slightly diff specs.



Same guitar with a fixed bridge would be great.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 11, 2019)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Please do a chameleon or loch ness green



Ibanez is contractually unable to do Lochness Green on anything other than a Vai guitar. Believe me I've tried. If you join our Facebook group (The AP Club) you can help vote on future runs.



Carl Kolchak said:


> Same guitar with a fixed bridge would be great.



Will definitely consider it if this one sells out.



TheShreddinHand said:


> Yeah same here. Guitar looks great.
> 
> Nick any chance of a similar spec to the RGR5227 with a lo-pro or perhaps a RG7CT reboot with SS frets and ebony board (retaining those offset dots)? Still kicking myself for missing the wild cherry blossom 7s.



If you liked the Wild Cherry Blossom run, stay tuned for our next run, it is very similar to that but with a few minor changes. That was our most popular run ever.


----------



## I play music (Feb 11, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> Ibanez is contractually unable to do Lochness Green on anything other than a Vai guitar. Believe me I've tried. If you join our Facebook group (The AP Club) you can help vote on future runs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I assume you can't make runs of signature guitars or would for example a run of Meshuggah sig with stainless steel frets, maple board in vampire kiss red be possible? That would make even me considering an order from overseas ;-)


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 11, 2019)

I play music said:


> I assume you can't make runs of signature guitars



That assumption would be correct. Not possible.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 11, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> That assumption would be correct. Not possible.



That’s not technically correct. Make a pink 8 string with trem run, and it would be MY signature guitar.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 11, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> If you liked the Wild Cherry Blossom run, stay tuned for our next run, it is very similar to that but with a few minor changes. That was our most popular run ever.



Fuck you and your beautiful guitar runs, man! *shakes fist* I will never be able to retire because I keep having to buy cool pink and purple guitars from you!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 12, 2019)

@zimbloth So there will be another run similar to the cherry blossom? Yesssss I missed out on one of the 7 strings


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Feb 12, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> If you liked the Wild Cherry Blossom run, stay tuned for our next run, it is very similar to that but with a few minor changes. That was our most popular run ever.



 Please spill the beans when you can!


----------



## ThePIGI King (Feb 12, 2019)

Whoever said RG7CT, I partially agree, but the rarity is what makes the CT what it is really. Or just get a 2000 RG8527. Same thing except with neck binding.

But if youd stop doing runs right after i bought a guitar I'd support you Nick!


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 12, 2019)

Hollowway said:


> Fuck you and your beautiful guitar runs, man! *shakes fist* I will never be able to retire because I keep having to buy cool pink and purple guitars from you!



Haha. We've got plenty more pink and purple guitars planned, so stay employed my friend!



ThePIGI King said:


> But if youd stop doing runs right after i bought a guitar I'd support you Nick!



Never!!



r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> @zimbloth So there will be another run similar to the cherry blossom? Yesssss I missed out on one of the 7 strings



Yes, very similar color and specs, but with a few minor (and cool) changes. We will never repeat a run but the WCB was *so* popular I felt it was right to do something at least similar for those who missed out.


----------



## BTS (Feb 12, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> Haha. We've got plenty more pink and purple guitars planned, so stay employed my friend!
> 
> 
> Cool. Look forward to this.
> ...


----------



## Nick (Feb 12, 2019)

Oh shiiiiii....


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 14, 2019)

7 down, 5 slots to go. Thanks to those of you who jumped on board.


----------



## Type_R3387 (Feb 28, 2019)

Couldn’t pass this up, so thanks to the ol’ tax refund, I jumped in on the preorder!


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 1, 2019)

Type_R3387 said:


> Couldn’t pass this up, so thanks to the ol’ tax refund, I jumped in on the preorder!



Thanks man! Only 2 left guys.


----------



## DEUCE SLUICE (Mar 1, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> If you liked the Wild Cherry Blossom run, stay tuned for our next run, it is very similar to that but with a few minor changes. That was our most popular run ever.



My buddy is still waiting to get his and I can't wait to check it out / start pestering to buy it off of him.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 2, 2019)

DEUCE SLUICE said:


> My buddy is still waiting to get his and I can't wait to check it out / start pestering to buy it off of him.



Ah yes, one of the unlucky 2. Gotta love Ibanez and their always reliable ship-dates :/


----------



## bmth4111 (Mar 3, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> Haha. We've got plenty more pink and purple guitars planned, so stay employed my friend!
> 
> How soon do you guys plan on release those runs similar to the cherry blossom run. And are these upcoming guitars equipped with floating bridges?


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 4, 2019)

Those should be around September/October, and yes they'll have the Lo Pro Edge just like the WCB run. I haven't announced it yet only because Ibanez hasn't finalized pricing yet, otherwise I have all the specs/mockups/etc ready to go.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Mar 4, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> Those should be around September/October, and yes they'll have the Lo Pro Edge just like the WCB run. I haven't announced it yet only because Ibanez hasn't finalized pricing yet, otherwise I have all the specs/mockups/etc ready to go.



Can't wait!


----------



## HeaDdY (Mar 4, 2019)

holly molly guacamolly, damn it son, this is absolutely a beauty and the beast all in one, and a must have guitar for these RGXL addicts like myself ... any more left ??? 2 or 1 ?? Crap, now I need those 500$ for the deposit, and also my wife will likely going to kill me for buying my 8th guitar if I do, LMAO ...

I've been dead on forum for the past 3-4 years, saw my SS bookmark today in the Google Chrome and was like, hey, let me see what's going on on the SS, and first post i see was this ...

holly crap man, why are you doing this to me ? lol ... because of you I don't even know how am I going to be sleeping tonight ...


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 4, 2019)

HeaDdY said:


> holly molly guacamolly, damn it son, this is absolutely a beauty and the beast all in one, and a must have guitar for these RGXL addicts like myself ... any more left ??? 2 or 1 ?? Crap, now I need those 500$ for the deposit, and also my wife will likely going to kill me for buying my 8th guitar if I do, LMAO ...
> 
> I've been dead on forum for the past 3-4 years, saw my SS bookmark today in the Google Chrome and was like, hey, let me see what's going on on the SS, and first post i see was this ...
> 
> holly crap man, why are you doing this to me ? lol ... because of you I don't even know how am I going to be sleeping tonight ...



Haha nice. Yep theres a slot left.


----------



## bmth4111 (Mar 4, 2019)

Oh nice! I hope the fret board is dark ebony. Do they come with stainless steel frets


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 5, 2019)

bmth4111 said:


> Oh nice! I hope the fret board is dark ebony. Do they come with stainless steel frets



Macassar Ebony is rarely super dark. However our tech offers a dye service if you wanted it pitch black. Most ebony you find that's super dark like that is dyed, very rarely is it naturally that black.


----------



## I play music (Mar 5, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> Macassar Ebony is rarely super dark. However our tech offers a dye service if you wanted it pitch black. Most ebony you find that's super dark like that is dyed, very rarely is it naturally that black.


The dye is not permanent however is it? I had a guitar with a dyed fretboard and every time I cleaned it with some lemon oil I had a black cloth afterwards and the fretboard got lighter in color.


----------



## bmth4111 (Mar 5, 2019)

And are the frets stainless steel on the new upcoming guitars?


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 7, 2019)

I play music said:


> The dye is not permanent however is it? I had a guitar with a dyed fretboard and every time I cleaned it with some lemon oil I had a black cloth afterwards and the fretboard got lighter in color.



If done right, yes. 



bmth4111 said:


> And are the frets stainless steel on the new upcoming guitars?



Yes.


----------



## HeaDdY (Mar 21, 2019)

finally clicked the button today too ... yoohoo !!! ...can't wait to see it in person when it arrives ...


----------



## HeaDdY (Mar 21, 2019)

@zimbloth pm'd you and waiting on your response also. thanks again man. cheers


----------



## HeaDdY (Mar 21, 2019)

Type_R3387 said:


> Absolutely killer color for this model!



YES, exactly ...




zimbloth said:


> Only 2 left guys.




Annnd ... 1 more left to go ...
Thank God I managed to get on board with the rest of the guys...


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 21, 2019)

I'm not into Ibanez anymore, but if I was... Fuck are those nice.


----------



## bluffalo (Mar 25, 2019)

Needs more RGXL's in the universe.
Love my 1077XL and 970XL.
Keep up the good work with cool stuff!


----------



## ekarinsm (Mar 26, 2019)

I'm loving these special Ibanez dealer runs. Now only if they can get another 7-string lo-pro edge with a chameleon finish...


----------



## BananaDemocracy (Mar 27, 2019)

Congrats ! HNGD

does the Lo pro edge have a piezo like the original ones?? Couldn’t find out...

I almost bought one and went deeper into debt lol, is this only at ax’s palace,?


----------



## Type_R3387 (Aug 21, 2019)

Any update on these?


----------



## 27InchScale (Aug 22, 2019)

Type_R3387 said:


> Any update on these?


These should be shipping out to Axe Palace from Japan any day now.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Aug 22, 2019)

Although I’m not too crazy about the color I wish I knew about these before I purchased the standard model. Oh well, no regrets. Congrats to everyone who ordered one.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 22, 2019)

Type_R3387 said:


> Any update on these?



The latest word from Ibanez is September 3rd. Previous to that it was August 20th. Ibanez, gotta love 'em! I am actually sending out an email tomorrow to everyone who pre-ordered with an update.


----------



## 27InchScale (Aug 29, 2019)

I cant wait to see the final finish compared to the mock up! Come on Hosino Japan!


----------



## 27InchScale (Sep 8, 2019)

Just a update for anyone who ordered one, these should be arriving hopefully next week to AP.


----------



## Ron Head (Sep 17, 2019)

.. allright ! a little more patience now


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Sep 17, 2019)

Saw on Facebook that these are shipping to customers from AP now. Looking forward to seeing some shots of these!


----------



## 27InchScale (Sep 18, 2019)

I tried to upload the photo from Nick but it keeps saying too big. Im not on any image hosting sites so not sure how to post it.lol


----------



## Type_R3387 (Sep 18, 2019)

And so begins the process of glancing out the window every 20 minutes...


----------



## Velokki (Sep 19, 2019)

Type_R3387 said:


> And so begins the process of glancing out the window every 20 minutes...



Haha this is so accurate!
Almost on topic; I just got an RG970XL yesterday. It's glorious, one of the best necks I've ever played!


----------



## 27InchScale (Sep 21, 2019)

Ill just leave this here....


----------



## Type_R3387 (Sep 21, 2019)

Dude....If that is mine, I am fucking amped. If that is not mine, I’m still fucking amped.


----------



## Vyn (Sep 21, 2019)

Geetarguy said:


> View attachment 72999
> 
> Ill just leave this here....



Fuck they turned out well. If @zimbloth wants to do another 2027XL themed run in the future, fuck yes


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 21, 2019)

Vyn said:


> Fuck they turned out well. If @zimbloth wants to do another 2027XL themed run in the future, fuck yes



Our next one is a unique RGD7 run, but I'm down to do another 2027 one after


----------



## possumkiller (Sep 22, 2019)

Geetarguy said:


> View attachment 72999
> 
> Ill just leave this here....


Holy fucking cock! That is the Ibanez I've dreamed about for years! I knew I couldn't be the only one sick to death of veneers and puke burst finishes!


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Sep 22, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> Our next one is a unique RGD7 run, but I'm down to do another 2027 one after



Can't wait until that RGD run is revealed.


----------



## bmth4111 (Sep 23, 2019)

Hope the new rgd has a blank fret board!


----------



## Vyn (Sep 23, 2019)

bmth4111 said:


> Hope the new rgd has a blank fret board!



Can someone explain to me why this is so fashionable these days? Or am I just old now?


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Sep 23, 2019)

Vyn said:


> Can someone explain to me why this is so fashionable these days? Or am I just old now?



It beats dots or birds, that's all I know.


----------



## Vyn (Sep 23, 2019)

The906 said:


> It beats dots or birds, that's all I know.



Right, so it's really a cosmetic/preference thing? Be interested how many people with blank boards play live. Dots have saved my arse so many times.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 23, 2019)

Vyn said:


> Right, so it's really a cosmetic/preference thing? Be interested how many people with blank boards play live. Dots have saved my arse so many times.



It just looks clean and sleek, and most use the side dots anyways to get their bearings. Since most people dont agree on what inlays they like, having none just seems to appeal to a lot. I like minimalist designs so thats why I went with that option for this run.


----------



## c7spheres (Sep 23, 2019)

Vyn said:


> Can someone explain to me why this is so fashionable these days? Or am I just old now?


 I've personally always loved either 12th fret only or blank fret boards. Anything else really messes me up. I only use side dots, but for some reason top dots / markers just disorient me. It's harder to figure out where I'm out I think maybe because I gotta figure out what dot I'm looking at in relation to the others first then figure out what fret it is, whereas without them I can just use the side dots if I need them, but also not see them if I don't need them. It slows me down a bit with top dots. With my rg7620 I try not to look at it at all except if I have to, but on stuff where I really need to look at it a lot it messes me up a little and I've been playing for 30yrs. I never had this problem though until I switched to blank then a 12th fret only fretboard. My first 8 years was with top dots and it never bothered me. I then switched to a side dot only fretboard and got use to it really fast, after years of this exclusively going back to dots on a back up guitar occasionally is when I noticed it messing with me a little. I think most people just like the look though, maybe, I don't know. At this point it's a deal breaker for me unless it's those really small and off to the side top dots that can disappear from my vision and into the peripheral vision. I'd rather have nothing and If I want something add it later.


----------



## oracles (Sep 23, 2019)

Vyn said:


> Can someone explain to me why this is so fashionable these days? Or am I just old now?



It's a cleaner, sleeker look, and I never use them as a reference point anyway, that's what side dots are for. 

Inlays can make or break the overall aesthetic of a guitar.


----------



## 27InchScale (Sep 23, 2019)

Vyn said:


> Can someone explain to me why this is so fashionable these days? Or am I just old now?


 All ^ aaaand it gives it a custom shop look/vibe.


----------



## c7spheres (Sep 23, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> It just looks clean and sleek, and most use the side dots anyways to get their bearings. Since most people dont agree on what inlays they like, having none just seems to appeal to a lot. I like minimalist designs so thats why I went with that option for this run.


 Are we ever gonna see an RGA with LoPro Edge, 25.5" scale, normal headstock, and with a blank black- ebony fret board, basswood body, 7 string and a 3 or 5 pc maple neck? Nobody has ever produced one for sale before. I first had one custom made in 1999, then a few LA custom's were made after it, similar to it years later. 6 string versions, 26.5" scale etc have all been done, but never just a normal Rga or even RG for that matter. The closest thing to it nowadays is a Daemoness type. Oh, and medium, not jumbo frets. If you're interested and think it's possibly a maybe then I can post picts.


----------



## bmth4111 (Sep 23, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> Are we ever gonna see an RGA with LoPro Edge, 25.5" scale, normal headstock, and with a blank black- ebony fret board, basswood body, 7 string and a 3 or 5 pc maple neck? Nobody has ever produced one for sale before. I first had one custom made in 1999, then a few LA custom's were made after it, similar to it years later. 6 string versions, 26.5" scale etc have all been done, but never just a normal Rga or even RG for that matter. The closest thing to it nowadays is a Daemoness type. Oh, and medium, not jumbo frets. If you're interested and think it's possibly a maybe then I can post picts.




A rga like that would be heavenly haha.


----------



## c7spheres (Sep 23, 2019)

bmth4111 said:


> A rga like that would be heavenly haha.


 It really boggles my mind actually. Every combination and weird thing practically has been done by Ibanez, but not this basic obvious thing. Then you see pros with something like I'm describing from the LA Custom Shop. Like they can't build it by contract or something. I mean they even built a 7 string bass with the 2 lowest strings as a fretless and the top 5 as fretted with all kinds of exotic wood on it. they have cheap models with Black Ebony and no dots but then the hardware or body is cheap. They make everything I'm looking for a part here and part there from different guitars. I would just part them out but then they make none of the parts work together from those guitars. By the time you'd invest everything you might as well get a custom made. I just can't believe it's been 20 years and they still haven't done it. I've been buggin them about it for 20 years, consistently and they just ignore me. What gives? I need 2 more of them for backups. I need one to take outside my house and one as a backup. This one doesn't leave home. It's my precious. I'm like Gollum with it : ) 
- I like carved tops mainly because of comfort. I prefer the looks too, but I really don't like arm bevels. They make it harder to play for me. I can pivot my arm perfect on the Carved Top. A flat-top Rg with no bevel would work just as good too and possibly cost less to make. The arch top also gives room for the right hand middle, ring, and pinky fingers when playing fast or specific things so your fingers don't jab into the body too. It's all this little stuff I don't ever hear people talk about. 
- The most realistic thing from them is probably an Rg752 with an blank black ebony board. Of course it will come in bubble gum pink with purple poka dots, but what would really make my day is to just not carve that bevel better yet to make the body an Rga, but with all the rg752, 7620, 1527 etc type neck on it with a Lo PRo Edge. Then I could finally stop the cycle of trying to find backups.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 24, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> It really boggles my mind actually. Every combination and weird thing practically has been done by Ibanez, but not this basic obvious thing. Then you see pros with something like I'm describing from the LA Custom Shop. Like they can't build it by contract or something. I mean they even built a 7 string bass with the 2 lowest strings as a fretless and the top 5 as fretted with all kinds of exotic wood on it. they have cheap models with Black Ebony and no dots but then the hardware or body is cheap. They make everything I'm looking for a part here and part there from different guitars. I would just part them out but then they make none of the parts work together from those guitars. By the time you'd invest everything you might as well get a custom made. I just can't believe it's been 20 years and they still haven't done it. I've been buggin them about it for 20 years, consistently and they just ignore me. What gives? I need 2 more of them for backups. I need one to take outside my house and one as a backup. This one doesn't leave home. It's my precious. I'm like Gollum with it : )
> - I like carved tops mainly because of comfort. I prefer the looks too, but I really don't like arm bevels. They make it harder to play for me. I can pivot my arm perfect on the Carved Top. A flat-top Rg with no bevel would work just as good too and possibly cost less to make. The arch top also gives room for the right hand middle, ring, and pinky fingers when playing fast or specific things so your fingers don't jab into the body too. It's all this little stuff I don't ever hear people talk about.
> - The most realistic thing from them is probably an Rg752 with an blank black ebony board. Of course it will come in bubble gum pink with purple poka dots, but what would really make my day is to just not carve that bevel better yet to make the body an Rga, but with all the rg752, 7620, 1527 etc type neck on it with a Lo PRo Edge. Then I could finally stop the cycle of trying to find backups.



What you seek isn't realistic unless you get on a special run like the ones we do. Maybe Ibanez isn't the right choice for you. Look into an ESP Horizon perhaps. Getting Ibanez to agree to do anything is a full time job.


----------



## c7spheres (Sep 24, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> What you seek isn't realistic unless you get on a special run like the ones we do. Maybe Ibanez isn't the right choice for you. Look into an ESP Horizon perhaps. Getting Ibanez to agree to do anything is a full time job.


 I don't get it they make cheaper and more expensive and 6 string versions, just not a 7 string RG or RGA one. I want to be the first to know if you ever think about doing a limited run like this (my main axe). The back of neck is 3 piece maple and has a volute, and the back of body is flat like an rga, not carved out thin like an rga. More like an rga7 original would be. I don't need the double edge or fancy inlay, but a blank black ebony board, bass wood body would work great and flame top would be even better. The neck is modeled after an rg2027xvv with medium frets etc. It's the most killer guitar I've ever played for what I like. Oh, Emg routes too. Get a run of these and I will save dibs for 2 of the closest matched heaviest weighted ones you can get. This guitar is a beast at 9.8 lbs. That binding is not binding it's scraped edges tof maple to look like natural binding. Even a skeleton of this would be awesome.


----------



## bmth4111 (Sep 24, 2019)

Definetly agree with Ibanez doing everything but a simple blank ebony board guitar with a lo pro.

Yes a blank ebony board rg752 or rga lo pro would limited run would be amazing!


----------



## possumkiller (Sep 24, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> What you seek isn't realistic unless you get on a special run like the ones we do. Maybe Ibanez isn't the right choice for you. Look into an ESP Horizon perhaps. Getting Ibanez to agree to do anything is a full time job.


Idk man I've been waiting since like 2002 for ESP to make their plain old black M2 as a 7. I know they have made a few 7 string MII designs now but they always change something to screw it up. Non reverse headstock, or vintage plus headstock, full binding all over, painted neck on a bolt-on, disgusting spalt veneers with black burst edges and mixed hardware and pickups with hatchet marks in the covers... Like the most simple obvious thing is the most difficult. Take an MII Deluxe and add another string. That's it.


----------



## dirtool (Sep 24, 2019)

The binding just take it to another dimension


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Sep 24, 2019)

2027 run is looking great! I can't wait till the rhodonite run, so pumped to get mine when they come in!


----------



## 27InchScale (Sep 24, 2019)

Heres another shot


----------



## possumkiller (Sep 24, 2019)

I love it! It's like a K7 but better!


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Sep 24, 2019)

Yeah that is pretty sweet.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 24, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> I don't get it they make cheaper and more expensive and 6 string versions, just not a 7 string RG or RGA one. I want to be the first to know if you ever think about doing a limited run like this (my main axe).



Follow us on social media and join our private Facebook group to get heads up on future runs. We also sometimes get feedback from people on what to do next. As for not understanding why Ibanez doesn't do this or doesn't do that: Ibanez is a very complicated company to work with. I could write a novel about this topic. Frankly, I think we're lucky to get as much variety from them as we do. If you go back 10 years, the Prestige lineup was barren, had like 3 guitars, mostly gloss black boring shit. They've come a long way, but they're stubborn about things.



possumkiller said:


> Idk man I've been waiting since like 2002 for ESP to make their plain old black M2 as a 7. I know they have made a few 7 string MII designs now but they always change something to screw it up. Non reverse headstock, or vintage plus headstock, full binding all over, painted neck on a bolt-on, disgusting spalt veneers with black burst edges and mixed hardware and pickups with hatchet marks in the covers... Like the most simple obvious thing is the most difficult. Take an MII Deluxe and add another string. That's it.



ESP has a ton models/variety, but it sounds like you should just order a custom shop ESP then you can get whatever you want. It's easily done. Both ESP USA and ESP Japan make M-7s.



TheShreddinHand said:


> 2027 run is looking great! I can't wait till the rhodonite run, so pumped to get mine when they come in!



Thanks!


----------



## possumkiller (Sep 24, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> ESP has a ton models/variety, but it sounds like you should just order a custom shop ESP then you can get whatever you want. It's easily done. Both ESP USA and ESP Japan make M-7s.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Yeah but the custom shop mark-up is pretty killer. $5-6k for something that is essentially an Original Series M-II Deluxe with an extra string is just difficult to justify. 

Also, I'd be all over that USA M7 FR but they put the Vintage Plus headstock on it and are not flexible on changing it to a reverse blade.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 24, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> Yeah but the custom shop mark-up is pretty killer. $5-6k for something that is essentially an Original Series M-II Deluxe with an extra string is just difficult to justify.
> 
> Also, I'd be all over that USA M7 FR but they put the Vintage Plus headstock on it and are not flexible on changing it to a reverse blade.



You can always get the E-II and refinish it. We have a guy who does that. Pickups are easily swapped if you were bothered by the battle worn covers, etc.


----------



## Type_R3387 (Sep 24, 2019)

Just wait till you guys get yours. I got a few pics from Vic at the Axe Palace and the finish is insane!


----------



## Nick (Sep 24, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> Idk man I've been waiting since like 2002 for ESP to make their plain old black M2 as a 7. I know they have made a few 7 string MII designs now but they always change something to screw it up. Non reverse headstock, or vintage plus headstock, full binding all over, painted neck on a bolt-on, disgusting spalt veneers with black burst edges and mixed hardware and pickups with hatchet marks in the covers... Like the most simple obvious thing is the most difficult. Take an MII Deluxe and add another string. That's it.



Unlikely that will happen as it's not 1986. I agree with you on a lot of points but people seem to just want 'moar moar' at the expense of class these days so thsts what brands put out.

On topic I just took delivery of my blue 2027xl and it's a beast!


----------



## Musiscience (Sep 25, 2019)

Maybe not the right place to ask this, but what happened to the satin desert sun yellow RGD run? I was waiting to see a NGD when they were announced.


----------



## 27InchScale (Sep 25, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> I love it! It's like a K7 but better!



As a huge fan if the K-7, im reserving judgement until I get my hands on it. On paper/spec wise id have to agree. It all depends on the feel of the neck, how it sounds and resonates. I should have one of my two RG2027XLS tomorrow if all goes well. Im super pumped to get these matching ladies!


----------



## 27InchScale (Sep 25, 2019)

Type_R3387 said:


> Just wait till you guys get yours. I got a few pics from Vic at the Axe Palace and the finish is insane!



Please post any pictures you have in addition to those already posted homie!


----------



## Type_R3387 (Sep 25, 2019)

Here’s a few!


----------



## 27InchScale (Sep 26, 2019)

Type_R3387 said:


> Here’s a few!
> 
> View attachment 73155
> View attachment 73156
> ...



Thats bad ass!


----------



## Type_R3387 (Sep 26, 2019)

soldierkahn said:


> its also gonna be super badass because i wont have to install the luminlays myself, AND the black heavens will look cooler on a grey background than the royal blue looking stock 2027. I think its neat that when you look at both the 2027 and spot model, they directly reflect the K7 colors


I think I might have some bad news...I just got mine and everything is great...besides the Luminlays. Mine didn’t come with them. While it certainly isn’t a total letdown, it kind of sucked to find out they weren’t included. Despite that, the guitar is an absolute tank with incredible build quality. The finish is truly drool worthy. I’ll be sure to post some more photos as soon as my work/school schedule permits. Hopefully yours comes with the Luminlays!


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 26, 2019)

Musiscience said:


> Maybe not the right place to ask this, but what happened to the satin desert sun yellow RGD run? I was waiting to see a NGD when they were announced.



The Desert Yellow Satins came in a few months ago. I saw several posts from buyers on Instagram and the like. That run sold out a while ago, much like this one.



Type_R3387 said:


> I think I might have some bad news...I just got mine and everything is great...besides the Luminlays. Mine didn’t come with them. While it certainly isn’t a total letdown, it kind of sucked to find out they weren’t included. Despite that, the guitar is an absolute tank with incredible build quality. The finish is truly drool worthy. I’ll be sure to post some more photos as soon as my work/school schedule permits. Hopefully yours comes with the Luminlays!



Only the 5000 series Ibanez have luminlays, so this isnt surprising. If the RG2027 was ever advertised with them, that may have been a typo.


----------



## Type_R3387 (Sep 26, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> The Desert Yellow Satins came in a few months ago. I saw several posts from buyers on Instagram and the like. That run sold out a while ago, much like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Only the 5000 series Ibanez have luminlays, so this isnt surprising. If the RG2027 was ever advertised with them, that may have been a typo.



Fair enough. I was just going off of what was listed on The Axe Palace Facebook page. Thanks for clearing that up, Nick!


----------



## 27InchScale (Sep 26, 2019)

Only the 5000 series Ibanez have luminlays, so this isnt surprising. If the RG2027 was ever advertised with them, that may have been a typo.[/QUOTE]

Am I lost in the sauce or are you referring to the stock RG2027XL? I thought this limited run included luminlays?


----------



## Vyn (Sep 26, 2019)

Geetarguy said:


> Only the 5000 series Ibanez have luminlays, so this isnt surprising. If the RG2027 was ever advertised with them, that may have been a typo.



Am I lost in the sauce or are you referring to the stock RG2027XL? I thought this limited run included luminlays?[/QUOTE]

Pretty sure the only differences with the AP run from the regular 2027XL were: blank fretboard, SS frets and finish.


----------



## c7spheres (Sep 26, 2019)

I know the AxePalace website says it has them and Ibanez website makes no mention of them. Oops. Getting them installed probably wouldn't be to expensive or terrible a job, but I don't know cause I've never done it.


----------



## Kurzweiler (Sep 27, 2019)

Type_R3387 said:


> Here’s a few!
> 
> View attachment 73155
> View attachment 73156
> ...



It looks amazing! I'm too fanatic of the offset inlays to give up on them, but the XLS looks wonderful.
I hope to join the XL club soon.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Sep 28, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> Only the 5000 series Ibanez have luminlays, so this isnt surprising. If the RG2027 was ever advertised with them, that may have been a typo.



So, This is gonna sound super dickish but... The first post of this thread mentioned Luminlays then was confirmed by you to have Luminlays, was apparently advertised to have Luminlays and then when they shipped without them everyone is just gonna shrug and say 'must of been a typo'. And I think saying only the 5000 series comes with Luminlays is a bit of a cop out. SS frets only come on the 5000 series also. Sorry if I'm coming across harshly but that was my gut reaction.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 28, 2019)

Azathoth43 said:


> So, This is gonna sound super dickish but... The first post of this thread mentioned Luminlays then was confirmed by you to have Luminlays, was apparently advertised to have Luminlays and then when they shipped without them everyone is just gonna shrug and say 'must of been a typo'. And I think saying only the 5000 series comes with Luminlays is a bit of a cop out. SS frets only come on the 5000 series also. Sorry if I'm coming across harshly but that was my gut reaction.



Anyone who is unhappy with their guitar because it doesn't have luminlays, I would be fine to take it back and issue a refund. I was just explaining that our listing for the guitar was cut and paste from Ibanez' specs of the RG2027XL, which originally erroneously said they had luminlays. I already apologized to a couple customers who were expecting them to have luminlays. I certainly wasn't trying to shrug it off, whenever things get messed up it sucks.


----------



## c7spheres (Sep 28, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> Anyone who is unhappy with their guitar because it doesn't have luminlays, I would be fine to take it back and issue a refund. I was just explaining that our listing for the guitar was cut and paste from Ibanez' specs of the RG2027XL, which originally erroneously said they had luminlays. I already apologized to a couple customers who were expecting them to have luminlays. I certainly wasn't trying to shrug it off, whenever things get messed up it sucks.


 That is good customer service there! A solid step toward resolution. Much props!


----------



## soldierkahn (Sep 28, 2019)

Azathoth43 said:


> So, This is gonna sound super dickish but... The first post of this thread mentioned Luminlays then was confirmed by you to have Luminlays, was apparently advertised to have Luminlays and then when they shipped without them everyone is just gonna shrug and say 'must of been a typo'. And I think saying only the 5000 series comes with Luminlays is a bit of a cop out. SS frets only come on the 5000 series also. Sorry if I'm coming across harshly but that was my gut reaction.



to kind of chime in here, I was one of the customers who was really looking forward to having professionally done Luminlays, and I had been one of the ones broadcasting that it was gonna come with Luminlays, so I will apologize for the misinformation/misunderstanding when I was broadcasting it everywhere. Was it a deal breaker for me? Not at all, just a tiny disappointment. After installing them on my RG2770Z, i realized that they arent as effective as they were in my head when i imagined them. I did post a full review of the XLS with tons of pictures earlier so If the other owners would like to chime in on the review, its in the seven string subforum.


----------



## 27InchScale (Sep 28, 2019)

Listen, I bought two of these. While im a huge fan of the K7 and the luminlays were a HUGE selling point for me as it was making it as close to a custom shop ibanez as I could get, it certainly is not a deal breaker for me. Im not going to return them. I have also had alot of experience with Nick at AP and his customer service is unbeatable. He will make it right any way he can. Ibanez is not the easiest company to communicate with. This is unfortunate but it could always be worse. At least the color, bridge and string ratios are correct!


----------



## soldierkahn (Sep 28, 2019)

Geetarguy said:


> Listen, I bought two of these. While im a huge fan of the K7 and the luminlays were a HUGE selling point for me as it was making it as close to a custom shop ibanez as I could get, it certainly is not a deal breaker for me. Im not going to return them. I have also had alot of experience with Nick at AP and his customer service is unbeatable. He will make it right any way he can. Ibanez is not the easiest company to communicate with. This is unfortunate but it could always be worse. At least the color, bridge and string ratios are correct!



agreed whole-heartedly. im not surprised to see that you bought 2 lol, they are definitely amazing machines. Nick was MORE THAN WILLING to accept it back with a full refund, or even to reimburse me if i took it to a reputable tech. As much as it was a boo boo, I dont blame Nick or AP for the issue in the slightest way. They were simply relaying what Ibanez put out to them, so the fault really falls on Ibanez (we still love you tho Ibby!). I also looked at the deal/price I was given, and compared to all the upgrades Nick made for the XLS, we still made out like bandits! Back in March, Nick was just as responsive when i had issues/questions with the RGA6UCS i bought earlier this year, and he was ALWAYS willing to take it back if I was unhappy. Thats one of the biggest reasons that i make all my purchases through them; retailers that take that much care in what they do just dont exist anymore. Ive always felt like AP was more of a custom shop than a guitar retailer lol


----------



## soldierkahn (Sep 28, 2019)

Type_R3387 said:


> Here’s a few!
> 
> View attachment 73155
> View attachment 73156
> ...




im curious, i see that you got Lundgrens in yours too. Did you go with Black Heavens or the M7?


----------



## Ron Head (Sep 29, 2019)

soldierkahn said:


> im curious, i see that you got Lundgrens in yours too. Did you go with Black Heavens or the M7?



Those are M7s ; with the fixed poles , Black Heavens have the adjustable poles


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 29, 2019)

How do you guys like how it sounds with the Lundgrens? I didn't get a chance to test any of these, handed them off to my tech and then shipped. 



Geetarguy said:


> Listen, I bought two of these. While im a huge fan of the K7 and the luminlays were a HUGE selling point for me as it was making it as close to a custom shop ibanez as I could get, it certainly is not a deal breaker for me. Im not going to return them. I have also had alot of experience with Nick at AP and his customer service is unbeatable. He will make it right any way he can. Ibanez is not the easiest company to communicate with. This is unfortunate but it could always be worse. At least the color, bridge and string ratios are correct!



Thank for your kind words and understanding. I will definitely make it up to anyone who is bummed about the luminlay discrepancy


----------



## Type_R3387 (Sep 29, 2019)

Yes, as Ron Head stated previously, those are indeed the Lundgren M7s that I went with. They sound incredible and I have to admit I was equally impressed with the neck pickup (Id only had experience with the bridge M7 at this point). Then again, I cant say Im surprised since I love Lundgren pickups, my favorite still being the M8. 

The guitar is built so damn well, setup beautifully and both Nick and Vic went out of their way repeatedly to assist me throughout the process. I understand mistakes occur and it is already known that Ibanez can be a bit difficult at times. Forget the Luminlay debacle... I'm loving every minute I get with this thing!


----------



## soldierkahn (Sep 29, 2019)

Ron Head said:


> Those are M7s ; with the fixed poles , Black Heavens have the adjustable poles



Awesome! Have you had a chance to hear both the BH and the M7 in the same sitting? I am head over heels in love with my heavens, but Im still curious about the M7 lol


----------



## soldierkahn (Sep 29, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> How do you guys like how it sounds with the Lundgrens? I didn't get a chance to test any of these, handed them off to my tech and then shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank for your kind words and understanding. I will definitely make it up to anyone who is bummed about the luminlay discrepancy




oh my goodness, I couldnt recommend the Black Heaven enough for players with lots of different styles to cover. When playing full 7 note chords, I can hear every single note as its plekd, and while the sound is definitely in front of everything, somehow it still blends perfectly with the music. I am able to hear all the mistakes in my playing now, so its helping me clean up my technique!! I havent had a chance to try it in A standard yet to make a direct comparison with the Fishmans i had in the 1077XL, but I can say that Im more partial to the flavor of the heavens than the Fluences.

Now when I grab my next one, either an AP limited run RGD or a DCM100, that's the one thats going to get the Fishman moderns  Judging from how they sounded in basswood, I think you were completely right about them being perfect in mahogany bodies!


----------



## soldierkahn (Sep 29, 2019)

Type_R3387 said:


> Yes, as Ron Head stated previously, those are indeed the Lundgren M7s that I went with. They sound incredible and I have to admit I was equally impressed with the neck pickup (Id only had experience with the bridge M7 at this point). Then again, I cant say Im surprised since I love Lundgren pickups, my favorite still being the M8.
> 
> The guitar is built so damn well, setup beautifully and both Nick and Vic went out of their way repeatedly to assist me throughout the process. I understand mistakes occur and it is already known that Ibanez can be a bit difficult at times. Forget the Luminlay debacle... I'm loving every minute I get with this thing!



right?! Ive yet to personally try the M7 yet, but its on my list of to-dos lol. For the first time Ive ever experienced, the 6 string versions of the Black Heavens were damn near identical in EQ swing as the 7 string version, which is sooooo rare in passive pickups. I literally A/B'd my RG970XL in E standard with the XLS in B standard. on the XLS, strings 1-6 rang nearly identical to the 970XL's 6 strings, and the flavor of the low B has JUST enough bass without going overboard. Now of course, the XLS was a little brighter, but i chaulked that upto the Ebony and SS frets


----------



## soldierkahn (Sep 29, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> I don't get it they make cheaper and more expensive and 6 string versions, just not a 7 string RG or RGA one. I want to be the first to know if you ever think about doing a limited run like this (my main axe). The back of neck is 3 piece maple and has a volute, and the back of body is flat like an rga, not carved out thin like an rga. More like an rga7 original would be. I don't need the double edge or fancy inlay, but a blank black ebony board, bass wood body would work great and flame top would be even better. The neck is modeled after an rg2027xvv with medium frets etc. It's the most killer guitar I've ever played for what I like. Oh, Emg routes too. Get a run of these and I will save dibs for 2 of the closest matched heaviest weighted ones you can get. This guitar is a beast at 9.8 lbs. That binding is not binding it's scraped edges tof maple to look like natural binding. Even a skeleton of this would be awesome.
> 
> View attachment 73059




im totally in awe (almost). is this thing long scale or standard scale?


----------



## c7spheres (Sep 29, 2019)

soldierkahn said:


> im totally in awe (almost). is this thing long scale or standard scale?


 It's a 25.5" scale. I like 25.5" more for verstatility. Long scale is great but to hard for me to do big chords on. I would be all over long scales if I wasn't doing more complex stretches. I had a 26.75" guitar at one point and struggled with it on and off for years. I just couldn't do it no matter how much I loved that guitar, so I had to get rid of it. I tune to Bb so it's not really an issue for me with the 25.5" scale. Glad you like it.


----------



## soldierkahn (Sep 29, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> It's a 25.5" scale. I like 25.5" more for verstatility. Long scale is great but to hard for me to do big chords on. I would be all over long scales if I wasn't doing more complex stretches. I had a 26.75" guitar at one point and struggled with it on and off for years. I just couldn't do it no matter how much I loved that guitar, so I had to get rid of it. I tune to Bb so it's not really an issue for me with the 25.5" scale. Glad you like it.



no worries at all brother, i was just going to have a heart attack if it was also a baritone lol. (while the jury is still out deliberating on 7 string gutiars), for 6 strings Ive found that I cant comfortably play 25.5" and below unless its in standard tuning/drop D, and even then, 26.5" is much more comfy. 27" is my perfect scale for Drop C and lower, and with my playing style i dont have a lot of stretchy chords and my main playing area is between 8th and 15th frets (I learned very early on from Mike Mushok of Staind how to use very low tuned guitars and use voicings high on the neck). on 25.5", I also can never get my action very low because of the low tunings i would use taht required fairly thick strings to give proper tension, and as such, had to sit higher off the fretboard or risk buzzing out. The longer scales also help with preventing the string from oscillating as much, so you can get away with a lower action without risking buzzing. Just this past year, i made a last ditch effort to try and get along with a standard scale 6 when I bought the RGA6UCS (sitting just barely beneath the JCustom tier). i even went full out and paid to have it setup professionally in Drop A#/C standard to ensure that it wasnt just me doing a shitty job setting my 6s up. Thing cost me just short of $3k, and judging by the specs, the only things that were different than i would get on a custom is the baritone scale and reverse headstock, so if there was going to be ANY Ibanez standard scale guitar that i could like, this would have to be it. So I finally get it back and i start playing on it..... within 30 minutes, I was putting it back in its case and I would end up pulling my 27" 970XL out to play instead. It sucks because that guitar was everything i wanted in a 6 minus those two things mentioned earlier. So if i couldnt get along with the standard scale RGA, there was no Ibanez model 6 with a standard scale that was going to make me happy. and it sucks, the guitars with the specs I want are never baritones, and the baritones that have come out, ive had to make a sacrifice on one thing or another lol.

7 strings are a little bit of adifferent story for me. For example, if i wanted to take a standard scale 6 and tune it to B standard, the above issues would happen (high action, thick strings for muddy tone, etc).... BUT, if playing a standard scale 7 string in B standard, you can achieve a lower action for smoother playing, the string gauges are balanced with each other, the tone is spot on, and the sound from the 7 would always win IMO over a detuned 6 because of the additional wood for the neck size difference. So Im not as stickler on my 7s being long-scale as i am my 6s. Im eventually going to try and land an Ibanez RGA427Z to leave in B standard, that is, if i can get along with the scale lol. Below is a family shot, note that the RG2770z and RGA72TQMZ are the only remaining standard scale axes Ive got. Im sending my buddy the RGA since it doesnt get played anymore, and eventually someone will buy the 2770Z lol


----------



## c7spheres (Sep 29, 2019)

soldierkahn said:


> no worries at all brother, i was just going to have a heart attack if it was also a baritone lol. (while the jury is still out deliberating on 7 string gutiars), for 6 strings Ive found that I cant comfortably play 25.5" and below unless its in standard tuning/drop D, and even then, 26.5" is much more comfy. 27" is my perfect scale for Drop C and lower, and with my playing style i dont have a lot of stretchy chords and my main playing area is between 8th and 15th frets (I learned very early on from Mike Mushok of Staind how to use very low tuned guitars and use voicings high on the neck). on 25.5", I also can never get my action very low because of the low tunings i would use taht required fairly thick strings to give proper tension, and as such, had to sit higher off the fretboard or risk buzzing out. The longer scales also help with preventing the string from oscillating as much, so you can get away with a lower action without risking buzzing. Just this past year, i made a last ditch effort to try and get along with a standard scale 6 when I bought the RGA6UCS (sitting just barely beneath the JCustom tier). i even went full out and paid to have it setup professionally in Drop A#/C standard to ensure that it wasnt just me doing a shitty job setting my 6s up. Thing cost me just short of $3k, and judging by the specs, the only things that were different than i would get on a custom is the baritone scale and reverse headstock, so if there was going to be ANY Ibanez standard scale guitar that i could like, this would have to be it. So I finally get it back and i start playing on it..... within 30 minutes, I was putting it back in its case and I would end up pulling my 27" 970XL out to play instead. It sucks because that guitar was everything i wanted in a 6 minus those two things mentioned earlier. So if i couldnt get along with the standard scale RGA, there was no Ibanez model 6 with a standard scale that was going to make me happy. and it sucks, the guitars with the specs I want are never baritones, and the baritones that have come out, ive had to make a sacrifice on one thing or another lol.
> 
> 7 strings are a little bit of adifferent story for me. For example, if i wanted to take a standard scale 6 and tune it to B standard, the above issues would happen (high action, thick strings for muddy tone, etc).... BUT, if playing a standard scale 7 string in B standard, you can achieve a lower action for smoother playing, the string gauges are balanced with each other, the tone is spot on, and the sound from the 7 would always win IMO over a detuned 6 because of the additional wood for the neck size difference. So Im not as stickler on my 7s being long-scale as i am my 6s. Im eventually going to try and land an Ibanez RGA427Z to leave in B standard, that is, if i can get along with the scale lol. Below is a family shot, note that the RG2770z and RGA72TQMZ are the only remaining standard scale axes Ive got. Im sending my buddy the RGA since it doesnt get played anymore, and eventually someone will buy the 2770Z lol


 I tried that first Mike Mushok model at guitar center when they came out. It was ridiculous like a 30" scale I think. I couldn't do anything on it : ) It would be nice if Ibby made an rga7ucs, but it would cost to much. The rga427z interset me but I'm pretty set on my low pro trem. I've also been looking at those lower end rga7420fm because they are way less money and have a potential for modifiying too, but reading up on all these oddball woods concerns me. It seems it's like a cheap brittle type mahogany or something, prone to craking etc. (Jtoba and maranti wood etc.) I've had my custom for 20 years and all I want is a backup of it (2 actually) but I can't find anyone to build it and the original builder is retired and can't do it any longer. 
- I also have a conspiracy that Ibanez is making the model of this new guitar called the 2027x jsut like the last one because it's the same as the original 2027x I had that it was modeld after which was a 25.5 scale with the double edge lo pro trem. I think they want those models lost to history because I've annoyed them so much about it over the years for parts and such about it (the rg2027xvv and rg2127x etc) Imo, That double edge is the best trem Ibanez ever made. It's just a lopro with different saddles but those piezo saddles feel different than normal lopro saddles. They give you this really nice pivot point and you can get some nice levarage with the right palm, and though it's not supposed to be any different, the string spacing is ever so slightly narrower by maybe a 1-2mm. total across all 7 strings. When I pickup my rg7620 with the noral lo pro I like the wider spacing more. It has the same guarges and setup and everything so it's defiitley the sadddles. Unlike most people and you too it seems, I like high action , fat strings and low frets. It's harder to play but you can really punch and stab at it dynamically and it will punch back. You can't choke the strings out.


----------



## soldierkahn (Sep 29, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> I tried that first Mike Mushok model at guitar center when they came out. It was ridiculous like a 30" scale I think. I couldn't do anything on it : ) It would be nice if Ibby made an rga7ucs, but it would cost to much. The rga427z interset me but I'm pretty set on my low pro trem. I've also been looking at those lower end rga7420fm because they are way less money and have a potential for modifiying too, but reading up on all these oddball woods concerns me. It seems it's like a cheap brittle type mahogany or something, prone to craking etc. (Jtoba and maranti wood etc.) I've had my custom for 20 years and all I want is a backup of it (2 actually) but I can't find anyone to build it and the original builder is retired and can't do it any longer.
> - I also have a conspiracy that Ibanez is making the model of this new guitar called the 2027x jsut like the last one because it's the same as the original 2027x I had that it was modeld after which was a 25.5 scale with the double edge lo pro trem. I think they want those models lost to history because I've annoyed them so much about it over the years for parts and such about it (the rg2027xvv and rg2127x etc) Imo, That double edge is the best trem Ibanez ever made. It's just a lopro with different saddles but those piezo saddles feel different than normal lopro saddles. They give you this really nice pivot point and you can get some nice levarage with the right palm, and though it's not supposed to be any different, the string spacing is ever so slightly narrower by maybe a 1-2mm. total across all 7 strings. When I pickup my rg7620 with the noral lo pro I like the wider spacing more. It has the same guarges and setup and everything so it's defiitley the sadddles. Unlike most people and you too it seems, I like high action , fat strings and low frets. It's harder to play but you can really punch and stab at it dynamically and it will punch back. You can't choke the strings out.



if i remember correctly, the Mushok MMM1 was 28", but im with you on that one. 28" is too much for me, and the Mushok model also had a baseball bat for a neck so its a total no go for me. But I learned from his playing style how to use a Baritone for more than just Djent lol.

on LoPros, you and I are two peas in a pod there lol, im a complete LoPro snob. I converted my old RG2550Z to take a LoPro instead of Edge Zero, and I am also planning on the same conversion for my RGD2120Z. I would of course do the same thing to the RGA427Z once I got it, but they are a real challenge to find nowadays.

with your woes for your situation, could I recommend Mayones guitars to you? Their Duvell bodystyle is pretty close to an RGA, and their necks are the closest to Ibanez prestige profiles than any other manufacturer. Have you checked them out yet? I went balls to the walls on my custom quote (including LEDs), and I still didnt break $5k. Have you seen their models yet?

link: https://mayones.com/page/duvell-elite-7-trans-black


----------



## soldierkahn (Sep 29, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> You can't choke the strings out.



they also made some design changes to the body this year too:


----------



## c7spheres (Sep 29, 2019)

soldierkahn said:


> if i remember correctly, the Mushok MMM1 was 28", but im with you on that one. 28" is too much for me, and the Mushok model also had a baseball bat for a neck so its a total no go for me. But I learned from his playing style how to use a Baritone for more than just Djent lol.
> 
> on LoPros, you and I are two peas in a pod there lol, im a complete LoPro snob. I converted my old RG2550Z to take a LoPro instead of Edge Zero, and I am also planning on the same conversion for my RGD2120Z. I would of course do the same thing to the RGA427Z once I got it, but they are a real challenge to find nowadays.
> 
> ...


 


soldierkahn said:


> they also made some design changes to the body this year too:



I never tired them. I've seen them and they look really nice though. I have some stuff in the works already though with custom necks already built, but that's for another day. They look just like the neck on that green guitar I have without the inlay's and the profile is even faster, basically no shoulders. : ) 
- I'm sad to see they put an armrest on that Duvell. It's exactly what I don't want. I like either flat tops or carve tops because of the comfort factor. The arm contour actually makes it harder to play for me. I feel like I'm always straining on them because the way the angle is to the bridge. I gotta work alot harder for stability. I use that extra wood on arch tops as a pivot type thing. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## soldierkahn (Sep 29, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> I never tired them. I've seen them and they look really nice though. I have some stuff in the works already though with custom necks already built, but that's for another day. They look just like the neck on that green guitar I have without the inlay's and the profile is even faster, basically no shoulders. : )
> - I'm sad to see they put an armrest on that Duvell. It's exactly what I don't want. I like either flat tops or carve tops because of the comfort factor. The arm contour actually makes it harder to play for me. I feel like I'm always straining on them because the way the angle is to the bridge. I gotta work alot harder for stability. I use that extra wood on arch tops as a pivot type thing. Thanks for the info though.



no worries brother. they do make arched tops for their Regius models, which are also neck throughs


----------



## 27InchScale (Sep 30, 2019)

So this little Gem came in today, ironically enough on my birthday. Lol. Cant wait to get it home to hear it in action. First impression is its gorgeous and pictures do not justify the finish at all. The neck feels not too thin and not too thick, my favorite part of the K7, personally.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 30, 2019)

Geetarguy said:


> So this little Gem came in today, ironically enough on my birthday. Lol. Cant wait to get it home to hear it in action. First impression is its gorgeous and pictures do not justify the finish at all. The neck feels not too thin and not too thick, my favorite part of the K7, personally.



Looks sexy! Congrats.


----------



## 27InchScale (Sep 30, 2019)

So I am pretty much in love with this RG2027XLS. The neck is amazingly like the K7 and so comfy to play. The finish is so cool! So Ill post a pic comparing colors for those that may be curious. On the left is Satin Silver RG2027XLS, two in the middle are Grey Nickel RG7421XL/RG7620, 4th from the left is my Silver LACS, on the far right is Blade Grey K7.


----------



## c7spheres (Oct 1, 2019)

soldierkahn said:


> .... I converted my old RG2550Z to take a LoPro instead of Edge Zero, and I am also planning on the same conversion for my RGD2120Z,,,,,



I'm curious, how much of a hassel was that to do the Z to LoPro conversion? I always thought they weren't compatible without major surgery ad rework being done.


----------



## 27InchScale (Oct 2, 2019)

I also wondered this. Seems like it might be alot of routing


----------



## soldierkahn (Oct 3, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> I'm curious, how much of a hassel was that to do the Z to LoPro conversion? I always thought they weren't compatible without major surgery ad rework being done.



I didnt document the last conversion i did, it was pre-cell phone days lol. even now, i dont always document my surgeries but since this was has been a hot topic ever since introducing the idea Ill be sure to document the RGD's change. Its not as dramatic as one would believe from reading all the hype, however, anyone that follows my work knows that Im infamous for making my trems fixed. So while my modifications work perfectly fine for those who lock their trems, they can in no way be related to the proper function of said tremolo unit. In order to convert this for ACTUAL trem use is difficult, time-consuming, and risk-prone. I would never recommend this modification for anyone who uses their trem functionality. I will be doing a "Preface" when I do my tutorial that will make this abundantly clear before gertting into the work, in hopes of preventing someone from misunderstanding the end result. If you are locking your trems like me, theres very little work, very little risk involved but as this is a permanent modification, if you want this guitar to not be "fixed" down the road, you will likely incur serious issues.

heres a pic of my RG2770Z which has a routing for an Edge Zero. You can see on the tail-end of the Edge LoPro i dropped into it, the route would need to be widened slightly to accomodate it. The only other modification needed is to remove the current posts and stud-inserts, use wood glue and a dowel rod to fill the holes, then allow time to cure and smooth everything out. Once cured, drill the proper spacing for the stud-inserts/posts of the LoPro, insert the posts and studs, and be on your way!


----------



## soldierkahn (Oct 3, 2019)

Geetarguy said:


> I also wondered this. Seems like it might be alot of routing



i showed a preview in the post above


----------



## Vyn (Oct 3, 2019)

soldierkahn said:


> I didnt document the last conversion i did, it was pre-cell phone days lol. even now, i dont always document my surgeries but since this was has been a hot topic ever since introducing the idea Ill be sure to document the RGD's change. Its not as dramatic as one would believe from reading all the hype, however, anyone that follows my work knows that Im infamous for making my trems fixed. So while my modifications work perfectly fine for those who lock their trems, they can in no way be related to the proper function of said tremolo unit. In order to convert this for ACTUAL trem use is difficult, time-consuming, and risk-prone. I would never recommend this modification for anyone who uses their trem functionality. I will be doing a "Preface" when I do my tutorial that will make this abundantly clear before gertting into the work, in hopes of preventing someone from misunderstanding the end result. If you are locking your trems like me, theres very little work, very little risk involved but as this is a permanent modification, if you want this guitar to not be "fixed" down the road, you will likely incur serious issues.
> 
> heres a pic of my RG2770Z which has a routing for an Edge Zero. You can see on the tail-end of the Edge LoPro i dropped into it, the route would need to be widened slightly to accomodate it. The only other modification needed is to remove the current posts and stud-inserts, use wood glue and a dowel rod to fill the holes, then allow time to cure and smooth everything out. Once cured, drill the proper spacing for the stud-inserts/posts of the LoPro, insert the posts and studs, and be on your way!



Main thing really is getting the studs plugged and drilled again which would have to be done by a wizard to ensure the new ones don't rip out under tension.


----------



## soldierkahn (Oct 3, 2019)

Vyn said:


> Main thing really is getting the studs plugged and drilled again which would have to be done by a wizard to ensure the new ones don't rip out under tension.



ive been getting little bits of advice from Chris Woods here and there on pitfalls to avoid falling in and this was one of them. Not something that you want to do hap-hazardly, even if you really are just keeping the trem locked down. For that bit, she's going to an actual Luthier to do, because im not spending all the money on the tools id need to do it right, only to be doing it once lol


----------



## c7spheres (Oct 3, 2019)

soldierkahn said:


> I didnt document the last conversion i did, it was pre-cell phone days lol. even now, i dont always document my surgeries but since this was has been a hot topic ever since introducing the idea Ill be sure to document the RGD's change. Its not as dramatic as one would believe from reading all the hype, however, anyone that follows my work knows that Im infamous for making my trems fixed. So while my modifications work perfectly fine for those who lock their trems, they can in no way be related to the proper function of said tremolo unit. In order to convert this for ACTUAL trem use is difficult, time-consuming, and risk-prone. I would never recommend this modification for anyone who uses their trem functionality. I will be doing a "Preface" when I do my tutorial that will make this abundantly clear before gertting into the work, in hopes of preventing someone from misunderstanding the end result. If you are locking your trems like me, theres very little work, very little risk involved but as this is a permanent modification, if you want this guitar to not be "fixed" down the road, you will likely incur serious issues.
> 
> heres a pic of my RG2770Z which has a routing for an Edge Zero. You can see on the tail-end of the Edge LoPro i dropped into it, the route would need to be widened slightly to accomodate it. The only other modification needed is to remove the current posts and stud-inserts, use wood glue and a dowel rod to fill the holes, then allow time to cure and smooth everything out. Once cured, drill the proper spacing for the stud-inserts/posts of the LoPro, insert the posts and studs, and be on your way!


 Way beyond me to do that. I'd take it to a luthier before that. Funny, I float my trem but never really use it. Sometimes I palm it for a little vibrato but that's about it. I can't see the picts you put up, but I can imagine exactly what you're doing how you described it. I think it's my browswer not showing it nothing on this end. Thanks for the info.


----------



## soldierkahn (Oct 3, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> Way beyond me to do that. I'd take it to a luthier before that. Funny, I float my trem but never really use it. Sometimes I palm it for a little vibrato but that's about it. I can't see the picts you put up, but I can imagine exactly what you're doing how you described it. I think it's my browswer not showing it nothing on this end. Thanks for the info.



my apologies, i forgot Facebook doesnt like to share so i uploaded them here












20190210_162050



__ soldierkahn
__ Oct 3, 2019


















20190210_162107



__ soldierkahn
__ Oct 3, 2019


----------



## soldierkahn (Oct 3, 2019)

one of my RG970XL guitars is out of commission for now (waiting on pickups), so I am using its LoPro for the RGD once the work is done.


----------



## c7spheres (Oct 3, 2019)

soldierkahn said:


> my apologies, i forgot Facebook doesnt like to share so i uploaded them here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, I can see them now. That's not as much material as I thought. Still would need an expert though. I'm thinking maybe more hassel than it's worth. Thanks for the picts.


----------



## soldierkahn (Oct 3, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> Oh, I can see them now. That's not as much material as I thought. Still would need an expert though. I'm thinking maybe more hassel than it's worth. Thanks for the picts.



no problem brother. and i do agree, if you actually use your trems or think you will eventually use them, this mod is definitely not one you want. Hell, i wouldnt even recommend it to the "hard tail" trem folks either, unless they just REALLY hate the feel of the Edge Zero. While not as amazing as the LoPro, i would at least give the Edge Zero credit for being damn near equal in quality. To get the EZ into a usable fashion on my RGD, after locking it down, i screw all the fine tuners as far in as they'll go, and then back them out exactly 1.5 rotations (i score a line on my fine tuners to help with making extremely small adjustments). This gives me the lowest saddle height to make them parallel with the body, while leaving me just enough room for adjusting them individually. 

i will say this, to the average person, this mod is completely unnecessary, which is why i get so much salt when I mention it anywhere. its not without its own merits as they are absolutely right that its unneccesary. This is a personal preference choice of mine and is most likely shared by very few other folks. trust me, Id rather have a replica body built for a guitar but only have it routed for the Fixed Edge LoPro, but you cant buy that bridge directly anywhere. You have to pretty much buy one of the 3-4 models that Ibanez released with them (the first generation MTM1, and JS2000 are the most widely known) in order to obtain one and thats a pretty pricey move just to take the bridge out.












Fixed_Lo_Pro_Edge



__ soldierkahn
__ Oct 3, 2019


----------



## 27InchScale (Oct 14, 2019)

Mine came with Luminlays...... J/K. I had them installed, well worth the extra $ if you ask me. Super awesome job.


----------



## nikt (Oct 14, 2019)

You've got it with set of grey PAFs like on K7 or is it only the light?
<3 sparkle


----------



## 27InchScale (Oct 14, 2019)

nikt said:


> You've got it with set of grey PAFs like on K7 or is it only the light?
> <3 sparkle


You would be correct! All my Silver/Gray guitars have gray Dimarzio PAFs. So 7 guitars in total. Lol


----------



## 27InchScale (Oct 14, 2019)

Except my LACS 7 has black covered PAFs as I took EMGs out. Not my thing.


----------



## 27InchScale (Nov 1, 2019)

Use a luminlay charger for better glow!


----------



## Xibuque (Nov 9, 2019)

Well, it is not the first time Axepalace mention luminlays on the specs and the guitar does not come with it. Same happend to the Transpurple US Schecter.


----------



## 27InchScale (Nov 10, 2019)

Xibuque said:


> Well, it is not the first time Axepalace mention luminlays on the specs and the guitar does not come with it. Same happend to the Transpurple US Schecter.


Unfortunate, however, these companies that work with dealers on limited runs do not always have the best communication. Its very easy for a little detail to get lost in translation. Roll with the punches bro. The AP and Nick have always done a great job and fixed whatever mistakes have been made right, wrong or indifferent. Hands down best dealer to work with. There should be more shops like his.


----------



## 27InchScale (Oct 8, 2021)

Still love these twins of mine. Absolutely AMAZING instruments.


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Oct 8, 2021)

Why do you need a fret wrap on a locking nut ?


----------



## soldierkahn (Oct 8, 2021)

soul_lip_mike said:


> Why do you need a fret wrap on a locking nut ?



sympathetic ringing beyond the nut.... your welcome


----------



## soldierkahn (Oct 8, 2021)

Geetarguy said:


> View attachment 98614
> 
> 
> Still love these twins of mine. Absolutely AMAZING instruments.




happy to know my babys out there getting loved on  my replacement for her arrived thursday


----------



## odibrom (Oct 8, 2021)

@soldierkahn she shines bright!...


----------



## soldierkahn (Oct 8, 2021)

odibrom said:


> @soldierkahn she shines bright!...



its great since i keep my room pitch black all the time, with only blacklight on, and it makes everything pop like in the picture lol. they charge superfast under UV light than Natural sunlight though. While I cant do anything about the aging on the binding around the body and neck, I can at least have all the inlays replaced with new Luminlays dots. With them being 20yrs old, they arent glowing as brilliantly as they did when they were fresh. So while she is undergoing her refret, im gonna have the inlays updated. Not to mention, for some reason they chose blue for the binding, and green for the inlays. i have no idea why.


----------



## odibrom (Oct 8, 2021)

soldierkahn said:


> ... Not to mention, for some reason they chose blue for the binding, and green for the inlays. i have no idea why.



... different plastic chemistry...?


----------



## 27InchScale (Oct 8, 2021)

soldierkahn said:


> happy to know my babys out there getting loved on  my replacement for her arrived thursday
> View attachment 98625
> View attachment 98626



I didnt buy one used? I bought two of the twelve from axe palace run


----------



## soldierkahn (Oct 8, 2021)

odibrom said:


> ... different plastic chemistry...?



theres generally two different primary glow materials used in inlays and binding, blue or green. the bindings are blue glow in the dark, and the inlays are green glow in the dark. if you look hard enough in the pic, you can tell theyre different colors


----------



## soldierkahn (Oct 8, 2021)

Geetarguy said:


> I didnt buy one used? I bought two of the twelve from axe palace run



thats my mistake then, i ended up selling my XLS off so I thought you ended up with it.


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 8, 2021)

soul_lip_mike said:


> Why do you need a fret wrap on a locking nut ?


? I'm not understanding what a locking nut would do that would negate the reason to use a fretwrap? The strings still vibrate past the nut, locked or not, and they'll also vibrate before the nut during solo passages and things, that this would still clean up.


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 8, 2021)

soldierkahn said:


> its great since i keep my room pitch black all the time, with only blacklight on, and it makes everything pop like in the picture lol. they charge superfast under UV light than Natural sunlight though. While I cant do anything about the aging on the binding around the body and neck, I can at least have all the inlays replaced with new Luminlays dots. With them being 20yrs old, they arent glowing as brilliantly as they did when they were fresh. So while she is undergoing her refret, im gonna have the inlays updated. Not to mention, for some reason they chose blue for the binding, and green for the inlays. i have no idea why.



FWIW, I think it looks cooler that way!


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Oct 9, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> ? I'm not understanding what a locking nut would do that would negate the reason to use a fretwrap? The strings still vibrate past the nut, locked or not, and they'll also vibrate before the nut during solo passages and things, that this would still clean up.


Clearly I don’t understand what fret wraps are for haha.


----------



## asopala (Oct 9, 2021)

soul_lip_mike said:


> Clearly I don’t understand what fret wraps are for haha.



Basically you can use them to mute both behind the nut and your whole guitar, but most people I've found use them behind the nut to stop that ringing. They look cool, too.

Though they did just make their own felt pads that serve that purpose of behind-the-nut muting.


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 9, 2021)

soul_lip_mike said:


> Clearly I don’t understand what fret wraps are for haha.


A lot of people keep them behind the nut kind of loose to stop strings from ringing past the nut, then when they go do a lead or solo or tapping part that makes muting a bit harder, they pull it forward usually covering the 1st -3rd fret just to clean up their solos while both hands are up the neck. So many people call it "cheating" but until the fretwrap can play the solo for you, it's not cheating.


----------

